# Tall Pines



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying call backs to the 3rd. 


9 7 10 12 14 17 21 26 27 29 31


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying call backs to the 4th. 


9 12 14 17 21 26 27 29 31


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

The open is a bear. You watch three birds go down. Off to your left about 10:50 there is a retired, then at about 12 is a retired. These two are equi-distant. Then at 4 is the flyer shot back toward the middle mark. All are hen pheasant. There is a blind between the flyer and middle bird at 1:15 or so. 

You are instructed to pickup the blind anytime you want after all birds are shot, it just can't be the last bird picked up. 

There is no right way to do this test. We have seen all kinds of work. Many are picking up flyer then middle retired then run blind and then pick up left retired. Others are trying to pickup left bird second and the dog is hunting behind gun in trees and then working in toward and picking up middle bird. 

I had a beautiful line to flyer and she ended up hunting and hunting finally found it and then I picked up blind. Then middle bird. Then tried to get left hand bird and she got lost in woods and I finally had bird boy holler and she popped out directly behind where bird landed. Crazy. 

Judges in control. Try will not finish open first/second series today for sure. 

There is allot of running water/plants between te line and the marks/blinds. Oh yea I forgot to mention you move about three big paces to the right from the original line for watching/runnjng marks to run the blind. Then move back to the line for marks to finish up.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Qualifying placements. 

1st-14
2nd-29
3rd-9
4th-31
RJ-17
jams-7 12 26 27


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

That can not be true.
According to the rule book that would not be a legal test. You are not allowed to have three birds on the ground and run a blind. You must not of explained the judges instructions correctly


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Bruce

Charlie said that all three birds would be shot. You are then released and you can't pick up the blind last. 

My thoughts are he should say you can't pick the blind up first (then illegal test in my opinion) or last. But he never said can't pick the blind up first. 

But I lost interest, is the AM at you place?

Chris


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Understand. Chris but from what I hear they did NOT. Tell you that you can not pick up Blind first.


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Correct. They don't not say anything about not picking the blind up first. 
Only about not picking the blind up last. 
Chris


----------



## Coal Delivery (Jan 29, 2013)

Any Derby results??


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Derby starts tomorrow at Pinetree


----------



## Coal Delivery (Jan 29, 2013)

My Bad!!! Thanks for straightening me out!!!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

16 dogs back to 2nd series at the Derby

*2,3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,18,19


*​Good luck to all!!!


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Bubba!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

9 back in the 3rd series of Derby:
*
3,4,5,6,8,10,12,13,18

*Good Luck to All!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

ALL 9 back in the 4th series of Derby:


3,4,5,6,8,10,12,13,18


Good Luck to All!


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tall Pines Retriever Club 2014 AKC Derby


1st- 12
2nd- 3
3rd- 13
4th- 18
RJ- 4
JAM- 10, 8, 6,5


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

HiddenAcresRetrievers said:


> Tall Pines Retriever Club 2014 AKC Derby
> 
> 
> 1st- 12
> ...


My boy Coast wins another one! That puts him and Val over 50 points!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, Val!

What a Spring you and Coast have had . . . and it isn't over yet! Congratulations!

rita


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Coast looked very nice this weekend. Good luck in Texas.


----------

